# SIMATIC IPC227D - anderes Betriebssystem möglich?



## Grimsey (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier noch einen SIMATIC IPC227D mit Windows Embedded Standard rumliegen, der in einem Schaltschrank vor Jahren mal für Fernwartungszwecke eingebaut war.
Außer dem Betriebssystem ist da nichts weiter drauf.

Ich will für unsere Produktion eine Großanzeige (über einen TV) erstellen, die Auftragsdaten für Maschinen aus einer Datenbank anzeigen soll.
Mir schwebt vor, den TV an einen PC anzuschließen auf dem dann eine von mir erstellte Anwendung läuft, die die Daten abholt und entsprechend aufbereitet.

Unsere IT-Abteilung untersagt mir allerdings, den PC mit dem veralteten Betriebssystem ins Netzwerk zu bringen. Das kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen.
Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist auf den IPC einen aktuelleres Betriebssystem aufzuspielen (Thema Treiber etc.)? Eventuell auch ein Linux o.ö..?

Danke für Ihre Tipps und Hinweise!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

Also im Handbuch des IPC27D ist zumindest auch die Installation von anderen Betriebssystemen beschrieben ( Win7... )

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...DE_de-DE.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3_5VTyCn9RJ2nle0tQo1_F


----------



## Grimsey (16 Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank.

Ich habe gerade nochmal in E-Mails vom letzten Jahr nachgelesen. Da hatte ich schon Kontakt mit SIEMENS aufgenommen (hatte ich ganz vergessen).



> Der IPC 227D ist neben XP, nur noch freigegeben für:
> 
> -WES 7 SP1 32 Bit (CF ab 4GB/SSD/HD; ab 1 GHz)
> 
> ...



Der mir vorliegende PC hat eine CF-Card mit 2 GB. Damit ist ein Update wohl so ohne weiteres nicht möglich....hmm.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

> Der mir vorliegende PC hat eine CF-Card mit 2 GB. Damit ist ein Update wohl so ohne weiteres nicht möglich



CF-Karte beschaffen??
Eine vernünftige von Swissbit z.B.?


----------



## Grimsey (16 Januar 2020)

Ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Ich sehe nur gerade auf dem Typenschild "Atom E620 (600 MHz)".
Laut SIEMENS geht Windows 7 ab 1 GHz (siehe oben).

Das Teil ist eigentlich zu Schade für den Schrott....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

Ja ok, 600 MHz wären unter Win7 schon etwas bitter :-/



> [h=1]Windows 7-Systemanforderungen[/h]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [h=3]Wenn Sie Windows 7 auf Ihrem PC ausführen möchten, benötigen Sie Folgendes:[/h]
> 
> 1 Gigahertz (GHz) oder schneller, 32-Bit (x86)- oder 64-Bit (x64)-Prozessor*
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

Wobei, wenn nur eine kleine Visu für eine Anzeige laufen soll, könnte es ja reichen. Ich habe auch Win7 auf uralten Rechnern
am laufen. Was halt viel bringt ist es, den RAM auf 4GB auszubauen. Wieviel steckt bei dir.

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach mal probieren, mach doch eine Minimalinstallation...


----------



## ChristophD (16 Januar 2020)

wobei dann ja auch nur WES 7 SP1 übrig bleibt und das dann auch nicht mehr lange.
W7 SP1 32bit ist aus IT SDicht genauso wie XP ein veraltertes Betriebssystem!


----------



## acid (16 Januar 2020)

Mit Windows 7 wird eure IT aber auch keine Freude haben, da der Support bald endet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

acid schrieb:


> Mit Windows 7 wird eure IT aber auch keine Freude haben, da der Support bald endet.



Der hat bereits am 14.1.2020 geendet :-(


----------



## Krumnix (16 Januar 2020)

Win 10 IoT LTSC 2019 drauf. Die Vorgaben von Siemens beziehen sich nur auf Funktionen aus der Siemens-Welt (z.B. WinAC RTX / Softcontroller, Profinet-Interface...). 
Ansonst ist das Gerät ein ganz normaler IPC.

Hab auf meiner das oben genannte am laufen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Win 10 IoT LTSC 2019 drauf. Die Vorgaben von Siemens beziehen sich nur auf Funktionen aus der Siemens-Welt (z.B. WinAC RTX / Softcontroller, Profinet-Interface...).
> Ansonst ist das Gerät ein ganz normaler IPC.
> 
> Hab auf meiner das oben genannte am laufen.



Läuft das gut mit dem genannten 600MHz Prozessor?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2020)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe hier noch einen SIMATIC IPC227D mit Windows Embedded Standard rumliegen, der in einem Schaltschrank vor Jahren mal für Fernwartungszwecke eingebaut war.
> Außer dem Betriebssystem ist da nichts weiter drauf.
> ...



Ich würd das Teil entsorgen.
Schau nach einem billigen IoT-Gateway mit HDMI-Ausgang oder nimm einen Raspberry PI in einem industrietauglichen Gehäuse und gut is.


----------



## Krumnix (19 Januar 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Läuft das gut mit dem genannten 600MHz Prozessor?


Definiere "gut"? 

Also es macht das was wir erwarten, sprich es dient als Anzeige-Gerät für den nächsten Job (LibNoDave an einer 317 mit Ethernet und VS2017 C# Programm).
Word oder PowerPoint läuft zwar, aber ich würde es nur als reine Anzeige nutzen. Bearbeiten reicht ne 5L Kaffeetasse nicht aus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2020)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Definiere "gut"?


Ich Klicks auf den Explorer und dieser öffnet sich nich erst nach 45 Sekunden


----------



## Maxf (23 Januar 2020)

Guten Tag,

Laut Siemens ist Linux auf dem IPC möglich.
https://slidex.tips/download/simati...-ipc227d-geeignet-fr-linux-produktinformation

Grüße 
Max


----------

